# Imprimante qui n'imprime plus



## Hakton (13 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai changé mes cartouches d'encre et depuis ça n'imprime plus du tout.
Mon imprimante est une Epson Stylus CX6600.
J'ai secouer les cartouches (5x, comme c'esr recommandé), je les ai placé comme il faut,
j'ai vérifier les buses et elles sont ouvertes, mais bon apparemment l'encre ne sort pas.

Pouvez-vous m'aider, svp ?


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Septembre 2006)

Bizarre les imprimantes Epson, tu es le second  en deux jours avec ce probl&#232;me... :mouais:


----------



## Hakton (13 Septembre 2006)

Oui, j'ai exactement le même problème, sauf que moi j'ai toutes les cartouches officielles (Epson). :s
C'est vraiment bizarre.


----------



## picaboy (13 Septembre 2006)

As-tu des cartouches Epson ?


----------



## Hakton (13 Septembre 2006)

Oui, comme je viens de le mettre sur ton topic lol

J'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Epson cx 6600.
En fait j'avais mis des cartouches génériques d'une autre marque, et l'imprimante imprimait, mais comme si il n'y avait quasiment plus d'encre ;
C'est à dire qu'on ne voyait que des traits.
Après ça j'ai remis des nouvelles cartouches Epson et maintenant l'imprimante fait comme si elle imprimait mais la page sort blanche...
Est-ce dû au fait qu'elle n'a pas apprécié les cartouches génériques avant


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2006)

A mon humble avis, c'est plut&#244;t du au fait qu'une encre de mauvaise qualit&#233; &#224; du boucher les buses, et maintenant, ben &#231;a marche plus.

Je pense que ces gens l&#224; sont en mesure de t'aider &#224; moindres frais.


----------



## Hakton (13 Septembre 2006)

Tu dois surement parlé du kit de nettoyage...
Je vais acheter ça, je verrai bien.
Merci pour ton aide Pascal 77.


----------



## Hakton (13 Septembre 2006)

C'est vraiment très bizarre, car j'arrête pas d'essayer d'imprimer, quand je regarde sur le niveau d'encre, 
ça m'use bien de l'encre mais pourtant ça n'imprime rien du tout !!! :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2006)

Tu ne regarde pas le niveau d'encre, tu regarde son &#233;valuation par le logiciel interne de l'imprimante, qui ne fait que l'estimer en fonction du nombre d'impression qu'il a eu &#224; traiter depuis la mise en place de la cartouche. Que l'encre sorte ou pas, lui, il compte, et &#231;a ne le d&#233;range absolument pas de te d&#233;clarer vide une cartouche quasiment pleine


----------



## Hakton (13 Septembre 2006)

Ah ok, ça me rassure, merci pour cette précision.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Septembre 2006)

Cel&#224; dit, si ton imprimante use de ces cartouches &#224; puce, lorsqu'elle les d&#233;clarera "vides", &#231;a te fera une belle jambe qu'elles soient pleines :mouais:


----------



## mme_mym (15 Septembre 2006)

bonjour à tous.. 
bin moi mon epson, depuis que j'ai mis tiger sur mon mac, si je veux qu'elle me sorte une page il faut que j'aille dans imprimante et fax.. puis dans epson 1270 par un double clic et là, elle me propose de relancer les taches.. si je ne fais pas tout ça, je peux tjrs l'attendre mon impression  

vous auriez une idee de d'ou ça viens ? 

bonne journée tout le monde !


----------



## Hakton (18 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Celà dit, si ton imprimante use de ces cartouches à puce, lorsqu'elle les déclarera "vides", ça te fera une belle jambe qu'elles soient pleines :mouais:


mdr Il est donc assez nul ce système.
En tout cas, t'avais raison, les buses étaient bouchées, j'ai commandé le produit nettoyant sur "A4etplus" et maintenant ça imprime. 

Donc un conseil, évitez les cartouches génériques !
C'est à cause de ça que les buses étaient bouchées.

Merci encore Pascal.


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Septembre 2006)

Hakton a dit:


> mdr Il est donc assez nul ce système.
> En tout cas, t'avais raison, les buses étaient bouchées, j'ai commandé le produit nettoyant sur "A4etplus" et maintenant ça imprime.
> 
> Donc un conseil, évitez les cartouches génériques !
> ...



Les cartouches d'origine ne sont quand même pas la seule option, trois autres possibilité d'avoir de l'encre de qualité s'offrent à vous : 

1) Les Pelikan
2) les Armor
3) les "marque repère" de chez Leclerc (qui sont en fait des Armor). Attention, je dis bien "marque Leclerc", certains en vendent d'autres dans des boites noir et or dont je ne répond pas. moi, je parle de celles qui sont sous un blister bleu clair et blanc pour l'essentiel.


----------

